# Stableford Scoring 9 Hole Course



## Gentabout (Jun 13, 2016)

Just been having a debate in the office and rather than defend my understanding and how I read the card and end up completely wrong I thought I would check with the people that _may _know.

I'm fine on how stableford scoring works on 18 holes _(28 handicap gets 2 on the hardest 10 (1-10) and 1 on the other 8 (11-18))_ but I'm confused on a 9.

So 9 hole course (Long Nine at Upchurch, Kent) holes are rated 1-9. A player playing of 28 according to any app I've checked gets 2 strokes per hole as they are holes 1-9, this seems wrong and would flatter a score and someone of 18 would do even better. At the moment its a bit irrelevant as only 1 of us has an official handicap of 28 (not me as I'm still too rubbish) but we all play of 28 being men and any score is purely for fun and we are all equally rubbish so its a good comparison. Now the problem comes if we are joined by another pp playing of a handicap of 17. 

So how should we be scoring it both for stroke play and stableford. 

Over to the experts.


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2016)

9-hole course, but are we talking a 9-hole or an 18-hole round here? For Stableford scoring, at least in Germany, even a 9-hole round is always treated like the first nine holes of an 18-hole round and the missing back nine or just filled up with two points per hole. And most 9-hole courses, if they are played in an 18-hole round, do have the odd stroke indices for the first nine and the even ones for the second nine. So the nine holes, instead of having stroke index 1 - 9 would have stroke index 1, 3, 5 ... 17 in the first round and 2, 4, 6 ... 18 in the second. So if a 28 handicapper plays a 9-hole round he would get 14 shots, 2 on stroke index 1, 3, 5, 7 and 9 and one on 11, 13, 15 and 17.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2016)

Played in a 9 hole comp on an 18 hole course yesterday, first thing the pro did was halve our handicaps. They also had
some different scorecards printed showing the new stroke indexes of the front 9 holes so we knew where we got shots.
Not sure if that's the answer you're looking for but halfing handicaps would probably be a good start...maybe.


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2016)

If you're playing it twice to give you 18 holes then keep your 28 (& it should have slightly diff tees for 2nd loop) but also two SI's per hole 

If its just playing 9 holes fraid you cant keep your 18 hole handicap, easy way for your fun games is half the holes, half the handicap but to be honest while its just your social games forget any handicap and work just on the gross scores (even if a 17 handicap player joins you unless you've got money on the game just stick to gross scores


----------



## Gentabout (Jun 14, 2016)

Capella said:



			9-hole course, but are we talking a 9-hole or an 18-hole round here? For Stableford scoring, at least in Germany, even a 9-hole round is always treated like the first nine holes of an 18-hole round and the missing back nine or just filled up with two points per hole. And most 9-hole courses, if they are played in an 18-hole round, do have the odd stroke indices for the first nine and the even ones for the second nine. So the nine holes, instead of having stroke index 1 - 9 would have stroke index 1, 3, 5 ... 17 in the first round and 2, 4, 6 ... 18 in the second. So if a 28 handicapper plays a 9-hole round he would get 14 shots, 2 on stroke index 1, 3, 5, 7 and 9 and one on 11, 13, 15 and 17.
		
Click to expand...

This is only a 9 hole course with only 1 set of tees, there is no option to play it twice. 



Slab said:



			If you're playing it twice to give you 18 holes then keep your 28 (& it should have slightly diff tees for 2nd loop) but also two SI's per hole 

If its just playing 9 holes fraid you cant keep your 18 hole handicap, easy way for your fun games is half the holes, half the handicap but to be honest while its just your social games forget any handicap and work just on the gross scores (even if a 17 handicap player joins you unless you've got money on the game just stick to gross scores
		
Click to expand...

I think that is sort of what we will do from now on. We will halve the handicap and then apply the strokes to the relevant hole index. 

So a 28 handicap will get 14 strokes split as 

SI 1 = 2 strokes
SI 2 = 2 strokes
SI 3 = 2 strokes
SI 4 = 2 strokes
SI 5 = 2 strokes
SI 6 = 1 strokes
SI 7 = 1 strokes
SI 8 = 1 strokes
SI 9 = 1 strokes

At least that way if the 17 handicapper does join us for a round we won't be beaten in to submission by them getting 2 on each hole as they will only get 8.5 strokes (rounded up to 9) so only 1 per hole.


----------



## WillC (Jun 14, 2016)

Gentabout said:



			This is only a 9 hole course with only 1 set of tees, there is no option to play it twice. 



I think that is sort of what we will do from now on. We will halve the handicap and then apply the strokes to the relevant hole index. 

So a 28 handicap will get 14 strokes split as 

SI 1 = 2 strokes
SI 2 = 2 strokes
SI 3 = 2 strokes
SI 4 = 2 strokes
SI 5 = 2 strokes
SI 6 = 1 strokes
SI 7 = 1 strokes
SI 8 = 1 strokes
SI 9 = 1 strokes

At least that way if the 17 handicapper does join us for a round we won't be beaten in to submission by them getting 2 on each hole as they will only get 8.5 strokes (rounded up to 9) so only 1 per hole.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that I would say:thup:


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2016)

And to add to the fun, whoever wins gets a shot taken off their handicap for the next game i.e play off 13 (if they win the next game then down to 12, if not back to 14 and someone else drops to 13)


----------



## Gentabout (Jun 14, 2016)

Slab said:



			And to add to the fun, whoever wins gets a shot taken off their handicap for the next game i.e play off 13 (if they win the next game then down to 12, if not back to 14 and someone else drops to 13)
		
Click to expand...

I like that idea! :whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 14, 2016)

If you are playing 9 holes it is not quite half playing handicap the "points" are taken into account too.


----------

